# Grease Pit



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Any one want to help scrape it down?  :grin:


----------



## cleglue (Jul 18, 2006)

Get a torch and burn it out!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 18, 2006)

No can do. It will turn into a huge fire ball, A 6 inch drywall knife work's well, Just alot of time.  :-(


----------



## Griff (Jul 18, 2006)

Pigs

What is the deal with the chain on the kettle to the right of the pit?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Got the old girl back on the road huh? =D>  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

A few stips of magnesium should take care of it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Yea, park it in the street and have the local fire dept. here and see if they can put it out. :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Pigs
> 
> What is the deal with the chain on the kettle to the right of the pit?
> 
> Griff


Griff: That's so some scum bag won't steal it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Get a torch and burn it out!



Thats what I say.....let her rip!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> cleglue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take pic's  8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of setting fire to a huge stack of newspaper in the fire box, opening the vents and letting it burn?   Supposedly,  it gets so hot that it will burn off the buildup in the cooking chamber.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Any one want to help scrape it down?  :grin:



You expect people to eat off that?   :ack:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Not only do they eat off of that but they pay for it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

That's a sign of a well utilized pit...I say good job!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> That's a sign of a well utilized pit...I say good job!  =D>



No that's a sign of a slob!  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":6kqe3j33]That's a sign of a well utilized pit...I say good job!  =D>



No that's a sign of a slob!  8-[[/quote:6kqe3j33]
Pigs told me it was traditional not to clean your pit.....Kind of like French women and underarms.. #-o  :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pigs told me it was traditional not to clean your pit.....Kind of like French women and underarms.. #-o  :razz:[/quote:2x7wtca1]

 :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pigs told me it was traditional not to clean your pit.....Kind of like French women and underarms.. #-o  :razz:[/quote:29rhl0xp]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

Call it what ever you want Larry, I call it a money maker. Think of that next time you piss and moan about your day job!  :grin: It's made me a little over two grand this month so far, No time to clean it if it's making me CASH! :!:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Call it what ever you want Larry, I call it a money maker. Think of that next time you piss and moan about your day job!  :grin: It's made me a little over two grand this month so far, No time to clean it if it's making me CASH! :!:



I go back to my comment. The sign of a well utilized pit, well done!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Call it what ever you want Larry, I call it a money maker. Think of that next time you piss and moan about your day job!  :grin: It's made me a little over two grand this month so far, No time to clean it if it's making me CASH! :!:



Fix your panties Chrissy, I'm giving you a hard time!

But seriously, I would try to get at least an inch of the scum off before cooking on it again.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

I know, I was doing the same. :grin: I did let the pit go for a while, The dry wall knife is the way to go, I feel like a greased pig, I have to take a shower with dish soap after that goo deal. :tired:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I know, I was doing the same. :grin: I did let the pit go for a while, The dry wall knife is the way to go, I feel like a greased pig, I have to take a shower with dish soap after that goo deal. :tired:



Should've taken it to a high pressure car wash.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 19, 2006)

traditional "q" on an open fire doesn't cause grease build up like that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> traditional "q" on an open fire doesn't cause grease build up like that!



I think you gotta point there Nick!  Chris, what do you have to say for yourself??  Have you been secretly cooking "non-tradtional" BBQ?? #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> traditional "q" on an open fire doesn't cause grease build up like that!


 :grin:  uch:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1mxj4dbf]traditional "q" on an open fire doesn't cause grease build up like that!


 :grin:  uch:  :lmao:[/quote:1mxj4dbf]

So since you're not defending yourself, can we assume you're not cooking tradtional Q any more??


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3rb6mivf][quote="Nick Prochilo":3rb6mivf]traditional "q" on an open fire doesn't cause grease build up like that!


 :grin:  uch:  :lmao:[/quote:3rb6mivf]

So since you're not defending yourself, can we assume you're not cooking tradtional Q any more??[/quote:3rb6mivf]
AND, does this mean that your Ludachris ways are over?? :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

For profit? YES, For fun NO. :grin:  ](*,) :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> For profit? YES, For fun NO. :grin:  ](*,) :grin:



Luda's not welcome here anymore!  We like Pig's much better!  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2006)

:-$  :lmao:  :loony:  :lmao:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 19, 2006)

I still can't get past the Weber being chained up like that...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Right after we finish yours, we can come over and do mine! Mine, however, is not anywhere _near_ and bad as yours though! #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>


Finally a pic of Scotty :evillaugh:


----------



## Finney (Jul 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Woodman. #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Woody under the speaker :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't fool me! That's Capt. Morgan!


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2006)

There was a resemblance.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 20, 2006)

The black guy?.... That's Finney.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The black guy?.... That's Finney.


I thought it was Rempe.


----------

